# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Sa vlerë ka leku në jetën tonë?!

## Xhuxhumaku

*Paratë, sa të rëndësishme janë në një lidhje*


Paraja është shkaku numër 1 për mosmarrëveshjet në një lidhje martesore. Studimet e fundit kanë treguar se motivet më të shpeshta për tu grindur në marrëdhënien në çift janë paratë. Që paratë sjellin lumturinë në çift është e vërtetë. Por po aq e vërtetë është që shpesh paratë janë baza e tensioneve dhe anktheve që bien mbi çiftin. Çështja e parave para se të martohemi apo bashkëjetojmë është një diskutim që duhet bërë ballë. Shumë çifte e evitojnë këtë debat deri në momentin që nuk ja dalin dot, me konseguenca divorc. Ka dhe shumë situata të tjera, ku një raport i gabuar me paratë influencon dhe prish një lidhje. Mjafton të mendosh se meshkujt kanë nevojë për pushtet dhe para për të kontrolluar jetën dhe të njëjtën gjë bëjnë dhe me gratë apo me të dashurat. Ka femra të cilat nuk mund të rrinë kurrë me një burrë, i cili nuk i siguron një nivel të lart jetese. Kjo lloj sjellje lind zakonisht nga pasiguria dhe nevoja për të blerë dhe të tregojë pasurinë për të siguruar një rol në shoqëri.

*Pyetjet*

Të gjithë martohen. Megjithëse disa thonë se është përvojë e mirë, shumica pohojnë të kundërtën. Por për mossukses në një lidhje të tillë permanente ka shumë arsye. Ne do të mundohemi, që përmes këtij artikulli ju ti evitoni disa gabime, për të pasur gjasat më të mëdha për një jetë të lumtur bashkëshortore. Këshilluesit e lidhjeve flasin për një listë të gjërave, që do tju tregojnë nëse jeni të gatshëm për të hyrë në një lidhje të përhershme. Ajo që është më me rëndësi është, që ju me partnerin tuaj të flisni hapur për këtë çështje. Brenda asaj bisede theksin duhet ta kenë disa tema. A keni ndonjë borxh? Nëse partneri juaj ka ndonjë borxh të vogël, si për shembull: ndonjë këst të papaguar në fakultet, kjo nuk është dhe aq problematike. Por nëse bëhet fjalë për ndonjë borxh më të madh, atëherë ai mund të ndikojë në jetën tuaj të përbashkët, duke u kufizuar të mos bleni shtëpi, veturë apo diçka tjetër. Me siguri nuk dëshironi të jetoni në të njëjtën dhomë me prindërit e partnerit. Atëherë çfarë do të bëni? Ku do të kishit dashur të jetoni? A ka ndonjë punë partneri juaj, që do të kërkoj nga ju, që të shpërnguleni? A pajtoheni ju me këtë? A ju lejon puna juaj, që edhe ju të shpërnguleni? A i keni edhe ju fantazitë tuaja të fshehta se ku dëshironi të jetoni? Për çfarë do të harxhoni më tepër? A dëshironi që më tepër të harxhoni në konsum të artikujve ushqimor? Në veshje? Sa para dëshironi të kurseni brenda një muaji? Kur jeni të martuar paratë e mia, bëhen paratë tona. Dhe kjo do të thotë se edhe shprehia e harxhimit të tyre duhet të ndryshohet. Ku e shikon veten pas 5 vitesh? Nëse e dashura juaj studjon ndonjë drejtim me të cilin ajo mendon, që të jetoj larg vendlindjes a do të ishit pajtuar ju me vendimin e saj. Ndoshta këto pyetje në shikim të parë duken shumë formale dhe jo shumë përfituese, por e vërteta është se të gjitha konfliktet në një lidhje bashkëshortore bëhen për shkak të këtyre faktorëve dhe pyetjeve të lartpërmendura.

*Ndjenjat*

Përpos parave, ana tjetër e medaljes që mban në zinxhir të hekurt një lidhje është edhe ajo seksuale. Gjithkush ka nevojë për siguri në jetën seksuale. Njerëzit shprehen se kanë nevojë për një siguri në jetën e tyre të përditshme, në punë, në çift, etj. Duke u rikthyer në vitet 80-të, në anketat lidhur me dëshirën femërore vihet re se një femër ka dëshira seksuale, porse ajo duhet të ndihet e sigurt. Pra çiftet duhet të jenë të sigurt. Tashmë nuk mund të pyesim më se deri në çfarë mase kjo siguri mund të bëhet e bezdisshme. Ka një nuancë, ndryshim mes besimit aq sa duhet dhe të mos bërit të mërzitshem. Për qëndrueshmërinë të gjitha gratë ëndërrojnë një dashuri të madhe dhe të rrish gjithë jetën bashkë. Por jeta është e gjatë. Natyrisht që ato e kanë këtë dëshirë thellë brenda vetes, por ky detaj fshihet papritur kur ato shohin rreth tyre se jeta në çift nuk zgjat shumë për shumë arsye. Sot i jep fund lidhjes me dëshirë për gjërat që nuk të shkojnë më për shtat, duke përfshirë edhe anën seksuale. Ne kemi nevojë për tu përmirësuar. Te çiftet e tanishëm është shumë e vështirë të realizohet, kështu që shkojnë drejt ndarjes.

*Ndarja*

Sipas statistikave një në dy çifte ndahen. Ekspertët thonë se do të gaboheshim nëse do të mendonim se pasioni zgjat 50 vjet. Fjala pasion bllokon gjithçka. Në pjesën e parë të shekullit XX, zgjidhej një njeri që ishte punëtor dhe që vinte nga e njëjta shtresë sociale. Nëse ishin mirë me njëri-tjetrin, ishte se e zbulonin njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë progresive. Pasioni është buka e bardhë që duam ta hamë menjëherë! Nëse nuk bëjmë asgjë, pasioni zgjat vetëm 18 muaj. Ose njerëzit nuk bëjnë asgjë me idenë se fajin e ka gjithmonë tjetri, - shprehen seksologët. Prandaj për të dalë nga kjo gjendje, duhet thënë se në dashuri pasioni i jep një energji që në fillim dhe në vazhdim për çiftin. Njerëzit merren me punët familjare, me paratë, fëmijët, projektet profesionale. Asnjë nuk të flet për anën seksuale. Të thuash: I bëra llogaritë, ajo nuk më dëshiron më, apo Ajo më la është një ngushëllim i përgjithshëm. Dimensioni seksual përhapet gjatë fazave të jetës dhe sipas prioriteteve të momentit. Seksualiteti nuk është asnjëherë linear. Ideali i shkrirjes, i një energjie të vazhdueshme është një gënjeshtër. Kur thuhej se në fillim ishte më mirë, kjo nuk ka të bëjë me gjërat konkrete, materiale. Por kjo ka të bëjë me aftësinë për të ndarë emocionin.




*Disa fakte mbi paratë*

Me siguri mendoni se dini shumë për paratë. Dhe me siguri nëse mendoni ashtu mund të dini shumë, por ja që ekzistojnë disa tregues dhe të dhëna në lidhje me paratë, që shpresojmë se do ta ngjallin befasinë tuaj.
Më tepër fantazojmë për para, se sa për seks.
90 për qind e amerikanëve që mbajnë ndonjë kafshë në shtëpi u blejnë atyre dhuratë për Krishtlindje.
Paraja është shkaku numër 1 për mosmarrëveshjet në një lidhje martesore.
65 për qind e amerikanëve do të kishin jetuar të vetëm në një shkretëtirë për një vit për 1 milionë dollarë.
Ndërsa për 10 milionë dollarë shumica nga ne do të kishte bërë pothuajse gjithçka. Duke e inkuadruar këtu edhe braktisjen e familjes, shoqërisë apo edhe të fesë.
Një përqindje e madhe e njerëzve për këtë shumë do ta kishin ndryshuar racën ose gjininë.
Dhe 1 në 14 do të kishtë vrarë ndonjë njeri për 10 milionë dollarë. Është shumë interesante se sipas të dhënave, njerëzit ato gjëra, që i bëjnë për 3 miliona i bëjnë edhe për 10 miliona, por assesi edhe për 2 milionë.
92 për qind e njerëzve, së pari, do të kishin zgjedhur të jenë të pasur, përpara se të kishin zgjedhur ta gjejnë dashurinë e jetës.
Në jetën e amerikanëve ajo që më tepër u shkakton stres është pikërisht paraja.
Në qarkullim në Amerikë janë rreth 405 miliardë dollarë. Vetëm 32 milionë nga kjo shumë është fallso. Kjo do të thotë se në përqindje kjo shumë është 0,0079 për qind. Dhe më tepër janë bërë fallso banknotat prej 20 dollar.
1 në çdo 4 amerikan beson se mënyra më e mirë për tu bërë i pasur është duke luajtur llotari.
83 për qind e amerikanëve ende paguajnë me çek, në vend që të paguajnë me kredi karte.
Një dasmë mesatare amerikane kushton rreth 20 mijë dollarë.
Më tepër se një e treta e femrave amerikane besojnë se për një jetë të mirë bashkëshortore më me rëndësi është të kesh para se sa seks të mirë.




_9 Maj 2009_

albania

----------


## mia@

Mungesa e parase sjell veshtiresi jo vetem ne gjendjen ekonomike te familjes, por dhe ne vet marredhenien midis ciftit.

----------


## INFINITY©

Nuk besoj se ka te beje thjesht me mungesen e parase, por ka me teper te beje me arsyen pse ndodhi apo po ndodh kjo mungese paraje. Te gjithe mund te kemi momente te veshtira ne jete apo kalojme situata qe mund te kerkojne harxhim leku dhe mund te ndodhemi perpara nje realiteti te hidhur qe account-i bankar nuk eshte aq i mbushur sa c'ishte me pare. Megjithate nqs te dy punojme dhe luftojme qe familja jone te jete ne nje gjendje te mire ekonomike, nuk ka pse te kete probleme ne maredhenie. Jetes nuk i dihet, por nqs ne krah nuk ke nje dembel, drogaxhi apo kumarxhi, gjithcka rregullohet.

----------


## DI_ANA

Paraja nuk eshte gjithçka....Por edhe pa ate sot nuk ben dot asgje!

----------


## saura

Per mua paraja eshte nje vlere qe konvertohet ne vlere.

----------


## Dito

Do te doja qe secili prej jush te kishte mundesine te kishte para pa hesap dhe me pas do te bindeshit qe nuk eshte paraja ajo qe dominon gjithcka, nuk e ve ne dyshim qe ka rrolin e vet ne mbarevajtjen e jetes, por jo qe dominon lidhjen martesore, shoqerore, miqesore, etj...

Per mua vlera monetare ka vlere ne kohe....



*Dito.*

----------


## ardis

eshte e vertete qe kur ke para gruaja te do pak me shume , por kur behet ceremonia e marteses ,para priftit thuhet qe ; do ta dua edhe kur eshte i shendoshe edhe kur eshte i semure , edhe i pasur edhe i varfer,edhe ne lumturi dhe ne fatkeqesi,etj....
paraja ka vleren e saj te padiskutueshme pornuk eshte gjithcka

----------


## Linda5

> *eshte e vertete qe kur ke para gruaja te do pak me shume* , por kur behet ceremonia e marteses ,para priftit thuhet qe ; do ta dua edhe kur eshte i shendoshe edhe kur eshte i semure , edhe i pasur edhe i varfer,edhe ne lumturi dhe ne fatkeqesi,etj....
> paraja ka vleren e saj te padiskutueshme pornuk eshte gjithcka


*Besoj se ktu e ke gabim,sepse kur nje femer do te lidhi nje jet me bashkshortin ,nuk niset se a ka lek apo jo ,por mendon te krijoj nje familje,dhe te kaloj nje jet normale (ky esht mendimi im) nuk e mohoj qe dhe leku ka pjesen e vet ne jeten bashkshortore,apo dhe te perditshme tek njerzit ...por edhe leku nuk esht gjithçka,sepse nuk e ben leku njeriun njeri ....por vet karakteri,  respekti dhe dashuria  qe kemi per njeri - tjetrin*

----------


## mia@

> nese ajo mardhanje eshte mardhanje interesi.....


Kjo nuk ndodh vetem tek ato lidhje. Ka plot qe po ndahen per arsye ekonomike. Dhe kur them arsye ekonomike nuk kam parasysh se femra kerkon luks, por buke per te ngrene, e rroba per te veshur femijet. Kur burri nuk eshte i afte te siguroje nevojat elementare te familjes, nuk ka dashuri qe te triumfoje. Dhe raste te tilla degjon plot ne Shqiperi, sidomos kur martesat ndodhin ne mosha shume te vogla dhe cifti varet ekonomikisht nga prinderit e tyre.

----------


## Roi

NJe i vjeter para shume kohe kishte thene...

Morri paran ne duar e shikoj e rrutelloj dhe tha: *Eh sikur te mos e dija se te ka bere njeriu do mendoja se je vet ZOTI....*


 Nuk kam me shume koment Xhuxhumak....

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa problem e kemi ne te gjoret qe mbajme parane ose sic thote populli 'Qesen'.

Na zjen koka.bashkeshorti thote lek per cigare,femija e po do pi dhe une nje caj , i vockeli ,nena dua akullore, une cdo ble sot pwer te gatuar neser e mjere ne ... Po s'eshte vetem e ngrena njeriu ka nevoje per cdo gje te vishet bukur ,te ndroje garderoben si te dimrit ashtu dhe te veres,te shkoje me pushime diku qofte brenda por edhe jashte vendit etj.etj,Pra deri tani per gjithcka duhet para.

Si mendoni ju te nderuar forumista per vazhdimin "Por paraja s'eshte gjithcka"!?Mendoni ju se ai qe ka para arrin gjithcka vetem se eshte i pasur...

Po ana tjeter e medaljes?...


                                                                RESPEKTE

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

jo ai qe ka pare nuk esht se i arrin do te gjitha....shiko lajmet ato qe kan lek semuren dhe paraj nuk i ndimon dot.....
une mendoj qe me mire te kem pak dhe te kem shnetin se sa e kunderta....se po pata shnetin kam mundsi te punoj.....me mjafton te jetoj normal sic jetoj sonte dmth mundist te bej pushime i kam te ndroj rrobat e veres apo dimrit i kam lek per me pi nji kafe dhe me dal per qef i kam ca dua me as edhe nji gje.....
jo pergjithcka duhen lek....ti japesh nji njeriu dashuri duhen lek?Jo!te besh shaka me nji person duhen lek? Jo! te perqafosh nji njeri duhen lek? Jo.....etj etj.....dmth keto jan ca gjera qe une i jap shume rendsi se nuk esht vetm leku....

ky esht mendimi im......

----------


## projekti21_dk

"Ai që mendon se me para mund të bëhet çdo gjë është në gjendje që për para të bëj çdo gjë"!

"Vetëm paraja e fituar me djersë sjell kënaqësinë"

----------


## La_Fenice

Paraja nuk eshte asgje!Une do te doja shendetin dhe qetesine shpirterore pa leket shkojne e vine!

----------


## PaToSaRaK

> "Ai që mendon se me para mund të bëhet çdo gjë është në gjendje që për para të bëj çdo gjë"!


Eshte e vertet pa para sot je nje njeri qe ha buk kot per parane behet e gjith lufta, dhe po pate parane i ke te gjitha. Dhe pa perjashtim te gjith ata qe i eshte nxire jeta ne Shqiperi duke ngrene fara luledielli, jane ne gjendje qe te bejne c'do gje qe eshte e mundur te nxjerin lek.

[/QUOTE]"Vetëm paraja e fituar me djersë sjell kënaqësinë"[/QUOTE]

Parane qe e fiton me djerse nuk e prish dot, te dridhet dora te dalesh per kafe apo te dalesh per ndonje got. C'fare kenaqesie te sjell kjo ?

----------


## padrilla

[/QUOTE]"Vetëm paraja e fituar me djersë sjell kënaqësinë"[/QUOTE]

Parane qe e fiton me djerse nuk e prish dot, te dridhet dora te dalesh per kafe apo te dalesh per ndonje got. C'fare kenaqesie te sjell kjo ?[/QUOTE]



Gabim, parane kur e fiton me poshtersi, vjen i dite qe e paguan me shnet.

parane  qe e fiton me djerse te badhit dhe pa poshtersi, te ben ne qef, sepse nuk i ke kujt borxh edhe nuk rrin me vesh ne  krahe qe po te vrasin apo po te bejn ndonje pabesi

----------


## Apollyon

Te kesh shendet te plote eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund te kete nje njeri. Pastaj leket sot jan neser sjan, jan te domosdoshem por jo aq sa shendeti. 
Shendeti vjen ne plan te pare, pastaj leku vjen direkte pas tij.

Por sju them te nisni tregtine e miellit te bardhe e te leshit te zi, ka menyra te tjera plot per te nxjerre lek. lol

----------


## Elonaa

Paraja eshte thjesh kompesimi  per punen qe ben.Te  pakten ne kete prizem e shof une.Kush ka shume lek te arritur me pune te ndershme eshte njeri me shume vlera.Paraja dhe njeriu qe disponon parane e ndershme kan dhe do ken vlere gjithe jeten.Dhe s'ka si te jetoj jeten nje njeri pa lek pa vlere njelloj me nje njeri me lek dhe vlere.

----------


## Enii

Paraja nuk eshte gjithcka mendoj , eshte LIRIA (jo ajo e sales) ne jete . ajo eshte gjithcka .. nese ke lirine parane e ben kur te duash si te duash ka shume mundesi kudo duhet vetem ti gjesh e ti shfrytezosh sa me shume .

----------


## Nete

mendja e shendosh tani paraja,psh per te ber jet te lumtur e normale,qka teprohet prishet edhe mendja po ashtu edhe rehatia e lumturia
me pelqen kjo thenie,,Qdo GJe e Madhe vyshket me shpejt.

----------

